
Uber threatens to leave if Quebec insists on stricter rules - empressplay
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/uber-quebec-leave-1.4307065
======
DrScump
200+ comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15339465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15339465)

